# First donor cycle



## Weathergirlbex (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've just joined and had a few questions I wanted to ask if that's ok? I've done 3 full Ivf cycles with Pgd following the loss of our daughter to a rare genetic condition. We are now using donor eggs and I've been down regulated. As this is different to the other rounds I feel like I've gone from an expert to a beginner again. I was just wondering if anybody had experienced bleeding through down regulation, I've had my period, scans and bloods show it's worked but I have a strange feeling I shouldn't have this spotting, clinic  said its fine but wondered if anyone had experienced this? 
Also any advice on the donor experience would be greatly appreciated  
Becky


----------



## Bear12 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi

I am in the same boat.  Failed OE ivf so now moving to DE.  I am doing three months of down regging with about 6 weeks to go.  My first month of down regging I had some spotting for about two weeks.  Not had anything this month so far but my google searches so that it is pretty normal.


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, dear! I'm so terribly sorry for your loss   You've already passed a long way, and I'll be praying this cycle with de brings you success. Moving to de might look like going back to the beginner stage but this is not actually so. If you have the previous experience with ivf - this is definitely won't happen to you - lol. As for your spotting it's absolutely normal - you have nothing to worry about. I had it heavy during first week which also made me confused. But our experts told us this happens even more often than we think. 
If you don't mind me asking, how long did your donor matching program last? Was it quick or not? Are you absolutely satisfied with their choice? For us it took less than 2 weeks  - seems pretty fast   Well if you have any questions for the "pre-intermediate" (I suppose that's me - this is our round#2 with DE), feel free to ask. May God bless you with your treatment!!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Heh weather girl 

Sorry for your sad loss- it's a horrible place to be X 

This is my first de treatment too after mmc and crappy Ivf cycles it's little to show. 

It's quite normal to,spot as other girls have said here, try not to worry 

So far (in 2ww-praying) yes it's been stressful as an oe cycle would be- but the biggest thing I felt when going down this route was a resurgence of hope- which was something I hadn't felt for many years with my oe cycles. It was/ is a fantastic feeling.

Also as soon as the eggs had been collected there was no question in my mind that they were mine- I had read this of other people's thoughts on here - but it was so good to have that certainty that they were mine from the word go. 

I have had some embryos to freeze which is a first for me and takes yet more stress away from oe cycle where I always had none. So far it's been the best decision we could have made. 

It's not to say it isn't without some stress and some sadness- there is a complete feeling of lack of control as it's not you that's needing to respond so much as someone else and it's hard not being in control, this was hard when the donor was stimming 

Good luck with where things go for you, 

Xx


----------

